# New favorite braid



## IKfish (Nov 16, 2017)

A couple weeks ago I planned to buy new braided line, occurred to find a spool of Braided fishing line on Amazon. I was impressed with the rainbow color on a spinning reel in the picture, so I tried a spool of 20lb. It’s a bit easier to tie. May because it’s a new brand, it costs a good bit less than most brands. Give it a shot, you may like it as much as I do.


----------



## T-Boy (Nov 17, 2017)

I fished a braid called KastKing in Panama City for the month of October. I used 25lb pink braid so I could see the line on the pier. Caught 11 Kings that were mostly 10 to 14lbs and one 18lb but it held up good for me. Anyone else use this stuff.


----------



## Wannabe58 (Dec 10, 2017)

Just grabbed some KastKing off of Amazon in 15 pound test for an inshore spinning set up. Haven’t used it yet but it seems like quality stuff


----------



## spurrs and racks (Dec 13, 2017)

*I don't fish with braid*

and I keep a razor knife on me at all times for other fishermen who fish with braid and cannot keep from tangling up my line.

s&r


----------



## Dustin Pate (Dec 13, 2017)

T-Boy said:


> I fished a braid called KastKing in Panama City for the month of October. I used 25lb pink braid so I could see the line on the pier. Caught 11 Kings that were mostly 10 to 14lbs and one 18lb but it held up good for me. Anyone else use this stuff.



I've been using the KastKing for a year or more now. I use the 12lb pink on my X-rap rod. No problem at all on kings and spanish.


----------



## scottpriest (Dec 13, 2017)

T-Boy said:


> I fished a braid called KastKing in Panama City for the month of October. I used 25lb pink braid so I could see the line on the pier. Caught 11 Kings that were mostly 10 to 14lbs and one 18lb but it held up good for me. Anyone else use this stuff.


I have been using kastking for several years now. Everything from 15lb on some of my spinning reels, 20lb on my baitcasters and even have a few big reels spooled with 80lb for shark fishing when we go to the beach. Love this stuff!


----------



## pottydoc (Dec 23, 2017)

spurrs and racks said:


> and I keep a razor knife on me at all times for other fishermen who fish with braid and cannot keep from tangling up my line.
> 
> s&r


Why would somebody using braid be more likely to get tangled with you? Or do people fishing mono get tangled also, you just don't cut their line?


----------



## T-Boy (Dec 31, 2017)

pottydoc said:


> Why would somebody using braid be more likely to get tangled with you? Or do people fishing mono get tangled also, you just don't cut their line?



When braid gets tangled and gets a knot it is very hard to get untangled. It knots up very tight.   Also if there are several fish on the braid will cut right through the mono if they touch. 

I don't like braid except when I have a king on around the pier pilings. Its much easier to pull the fish where I want.

During a good king bite I was cut off twice when I was using mono and the pier rats were using braid. 

On the pier people that use mono do not like people using braid fishing close to them.


----------



## pottydoc (Dec 31, 2017)

So it's just that you don't like what other people are using? Therefore you think it's ok to cut other people's line, when it's entirely possible you tangled with them?  Braids here to stay, bud. You might as well get usd to it. And much use of that razor knife on other folks lines is likely to result in you having to get it retrieved from your anal office one of these days.


----------



## T-Boy (Dec 31, 2017)

pottydoc said:


> So it's just that you don't like what other people are using? Therefore you think it's ok to cut other people's line, when it's entirely possible you tangled with them?  Braids here to stay, bud. You might as well get usd to it. And much use of that razor knife on other folks lines is likely to result in you having to get it retrieved from your anal office one of these days.



Don't see too many people object to what line someone is using. If someone cuts another persons line they will probably be kicked off the pier. It is not allowed but it has happened. I have cut my own line to save a mess when someone has a good fish on.  Jerks don't last very long on the pier in Panama City. Enough complaints and they are gone.


----------



## pottydoc (Jan 2, 2018)

T boy, my remarks were meant for the poster saying he kept a razor knife to cut the line of braid users. I should have been clear about that. My bad, bud.


----------



## T-Boy (Jan 7, 2018)

pottydoc said:


> T boy, my remarks were meant for the poster saying he kept a razor knife to cut the line of braid users. I should have been clear about that. My bad, bud.



I know, thanks.


----------

